# can someone I.D this p for me



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I just bought one but im not sure what it really is the guy selling them said they are hollandis but i heard they dont exist or call them a diffrent name anyways he was $15.00 bucks gets here in two days from mexico city check it out


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

He's a beauty!


----------



## chrisx (Mar 11, 2009)

where'd you get him from?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

It kinda looks like a sanchezi, but then again i'm no expert.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

i got him from mexico city down south im tijuana mexico


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm somewhere between terrible and not great at piranha I.D. but Im going to say sanchezi. The best way to tell is after you get it, look at the shape of its scutes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Gorgeous







Must post pics when you get him! How did you find this guy in Mexico City if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

S.sanchezi


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

defenitly sanchezi


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

ksls said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure I will post some pix and some other ones that i got :laugh: I found these guys on the mercado libre wich is like the mexican Ebay


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sanchezi...







to ID forum


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

S.Sanchezi for sure. It looks EXACTLY like mine.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Everyone else seems a little more convinced them me. I would like better pictures...that snout doesnt look sanchezi to me.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking s. altispinis.


----------

